# Help with identifying a vintage camera



## refinnej (Jun 27, 2012)

I know this is a Yashicaflex (hence the large label on the front of the camera) but I'm having a hard time narrowing down what kind of Yashicaflex it is. I've been able to narrow it down to at least 4 types but I can't find information on those 4....HELP!!!


----------



## compur (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you seen this site:
Yashica TLR


----------



## refinnej (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey thanks....I got the info I needed!!!


----------

